# vaio usb device's driver problem



## dudoso (Sep 21, 2007)

i have a vaio desktop pcv rs210, with winxp spk2, it can't install any device in the usb port, i mean it ask for the device's driver, no matter if it is ausb mouse, monitor or a usb flash memory, it send them to Other Device.

I already install the vaio bios update from the sony web site.

can you help me?


----------



## druidya (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello i was wonering if u ever found a solution to your problem because i have the same exact problem and i cant fix it


----------

